# UNCONFIRMED REPORT: Lakers to sign Rasheed Wallace



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> There's at least one team apparently still with a need for Rasheed Wallace.
> 
> CSNNE.com has learned that the former Boston Celtic forward plans to sign with the Los Angeles Lakers.



http://www.necn.com/02/24/12/Source...anding_sports.html?blockID=657492&feedID=3352


Does this mean Pau is gone? Or just a signing to help the bench?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Lakers to sign Rasheed Wallace*

Phenominal


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Lakers to sign Rasheed Wallace*

I'm thinking we're moving one of our bench bigs. McRoberts??


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Lakers to sign Rasheed Wallace*

Rasheed Wallace and Ron Artest on the same team that is going to be amazing.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Lakers to sign Rasheed Wallace*

Weird. This one is a head scratcher to me. I dont get it.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers to sign Rasheed Wallace*

I don't know who looks more desperate here...the Lakers, or Sheed.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

*Re: Lakers to sign Rasheed Wallace*

The Lakers. Sheed is just an old dude that can't give up the game, from everything I've heard he's stable financially and in good shape with his wife and three kids away from the game. If he was going to look DESPERATE he'd be taking a contract from a shitty team.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Lakers to sign Rasheed Wallace*

Sheed's got nothing left. He's going to stand on the arc and shoot up the 3 ball at 30%


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Lakers to sign Rasheed Wallace*

this is interesting cuz we would not do this unless there is someting else that to follow.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Lakers to sign Rasheed Wallace*



onelakerfan said:


> this is interesting cuz we would not do this unless there is someting else that to follow.


Then again, it's Jim Buss.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Lakers to sign Rasheed Wallace*



> “@lazenby: Who knows? But there's word of using the trade exception for Felton. Who knows?”


...


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Lakers to sign Rasheed Wallace*

Felton would be awesome.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Lakers to sign Rasheed Wallace*

Maybe this means McRoberts is going for Mayo?

Or maybe this doesn't mean shit and we just signed a better defending but worse shooting and rebounding Troy Murphy.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Lakers to sign Rasheed Wallace*

Who else can we get? Karl Malone? On his shape ups commercial he said it was the best he had felt in years. Medvedenko has to be dominating somewhere.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Lakers to sign Rasheed Wallace*

I don't get it.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Lakers to sign Rasheed Wallace*

I still dont see this being reported on any major media outlets


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Lakers to sign Rasheed Wallace*

that's because it's coming from one guy whose name is Sharrod Blakely (?) who works for comcast in new england - Local LA radio guys (including John Ireland who covers the team and travels with them) are calling bull as they can get not a single one of their local/team sources to confirm this and this blakely guy is the only one out there saying anything about it

I think if it were true it would mean they are looking at moving McBob after march 1st who for whatever reason Mike Brown isnt playing


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Lakers to sign Rasheed Wallace*

Last time the Lakers saw this guy they were winning Game 7 in part because he ran out of gas


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Lakers to sign Rasheed Wallace*

yep - rumor has it he's in better shape than he's been in years but that's not saying much and he hasnt played in almost 2 years - I find the rumor pretty suspect - certainly not the move they need to make unless (as with the McBob conjecture) it presages something else coming down the pipe


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: Lakers to sign Rasheed Wallace*

Wallace with the Lakers would be interesting. Felton landing with the Lakers would be even more interesting.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: Lakers to sign Rasheed Wallace*

Bring in Rasheed, trade for Mayo and Felton and then Lakers have a bench good enough to win ring #6 for Kobe.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Lakers to sign Rasheed Wallace*

this makes no sense. Sheed can't play anymore. Unless Bynum's knee is an issue and we want a guy a real big who can post defend. Sheed is a terrible rebounder plays with really low energy so he makes our team even more sluggish. 

Not liking a whole lot about felton either. He seems to have lost whatever poise in his game since he left the Nuggets. If the Blazers wanna dump him not sure its something I wanna do they are seeing something in his game attitude and effort they don't like. 

Mayo I'm more than Cool with, Beasley I'm okay with, Sessions I can be talked into lol and Arenas okay.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Lakers to sign Rasheed Wallace*

Not confirmed but I can't find any denials by the Lakers so far, so who knows what the **** is going on.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Rather have Mbenga


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

I think this will push us pass Hawks as the oldest team. Now we will have a great reason why we loose. It would have been better if we signed the entire TNT cast.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

onelakerfan said:


> I think this will push us pass Hawks as the oldest team. Now we will have a great reason why we loose. It would have been better if we signed the entire TNT cast.


Shaq > Murphy
Webber > McRoberts
Miller > Fisher
Smith > Goudelock
Barkley > World Peace
Kerr > Kapono 
Ernie > Walton


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

still no confirmation and no other source but this Sharrod Blakely dude


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

e-monk said:


> still no confirmation and no other source but this Sharrod Blakely dude


It's bullshit.

I heard the same report you did from John Ireland yesterday...he reported as sources telling him it was "bogus."


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Just what we need...another wacko!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Maybe the Lakers are waiting for the All-Star break to pass before they go forward with it. But more than likely this is BS. Someone else by now would've corroborated this.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

yeah sounding like a complete ass pull now. It didn't make much sense at all unless the Barea, Beasely, Howard coming in and the Gasol, Bynum going out rumors are true then signing Wallace would make some sense. 

otherwise just stupid.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I mean why would they wait? and why would Ireland's source (John Black or someone else associated with the team) not just say no comment or I dont know or any other sort of non-commital demural but instead came out and said that the claim was BOGUS


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

If we were going to trade for Felton I would want to flip him right away to the Raptors for Calderon.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Here is a report from Fox Sports which appears to confirm this more.

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/...ring-rasheed-wallace-out-of-retirement-022512


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

"Wallace will be hired to strengthen the Lakers bench, a source told* CSNNE.com*." same source - welcome to internet aggregation services


----------



## Adel (Dec 19, 2011)

no need for Sheed


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

2 days later Sharrod Blakely is still the lonely voice in the wilderness - maybe we'll hear something tomorrow


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> If we were going to trade for Felton I would want to flip him right away to the Raptors for Calderon.


Can't do trade flips anymore. You trade for a player, he stays on until at least the end of the season.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

e-monk said:


> 2 days later Sharrod Blakely is still the lonely voice in the wilderness - maybe we'll hear something tomorrow


Actually, I have been visiting his page to see when he will retract the story.

http://www.csnne.com/pages/insider_blakely


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> Peter Vecsey “keeps hearing” Pau Gasol for Rondo trade
> According to the New York Post, Peter Vecsey is hearing the same things Eric Pincus did:
> 
> If the Lakers indeed are interested in signing Rasheed Wallace — a logical step-down from flirting with Gilbert Arenas—it lends credence to the Rajon Rondo/Jermaine O’Neal-Pau Gasol swap I keep hearing. Lord knows they’re desperate for a point guard and Rondo is exceedingly obtainable and Kobe Bryant loves his “any means possible” style.


It's Vecsey though...
http://www.lakerholicz.com/post/18326114238/peter-vecsey-keeps-hearing-pau-gasol-for-rondo-trade


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

here's the glaring problem with that (aside from the fact that Vecsey is historically full of shit) he has Sheed filling the lakers open roster spot to bolster the rotation and then he's proposed a 2 for 1 swap - do you see the issue there? 2 players in 1 player out and sheed's supposedly taking the extra slot? anyone? anyone?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

e-monk said:


> here's the glaring problem with that (aside from the fact that Vecsey is historically full of shit) he has Sheed filling the lakers open roster spot to bolster the rotation and then he's proposed a 2 for 1 swap - do you see the issue there? 2 players in 1 player out and sheed's supposedly taking the extra slot? anyone? anyone?


The Lakers would either send out another player in the trade or just waive one.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Ron said:


> Can't do trade flips anymore. You trade for a player, he stays on until at least the end of the season.


Can you point me to a site that says that? I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> The Lakers would either send out another player in the trade or just waive one.


instead of Rasheed Wallace who would you waive (in other words to address Vecsey's 'reasoning' why would adding a piece of shit to clog up your open roster spot suggest you were about to make the move he's taking about? he's an idiot) if youre going to trade another player who and what more will you get? - still doesnt fit or tell the whole story


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Can you point me to a site that says that? I can't find it anywhere.


Sorry dude...can't find it anywhere either. Just heard it on the Ireland and Mason show espn 710 last week. Don't know if its part of the new CBA or something that has been in place for a while.

Or maybe its just a rule for the remainder of the season.

Or I could have it confused with the sign-and-trade rules. Where you can't sign a free agent from another team and then immediately turn around and send him on his way.

But I am pretty sure I heard it right.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Traditionally with the CBA you're able to trade for a player than ship him out without waiting an allotted time if it's just that one player you're dealing. 


You only have to wait to trade a guy again if you're sending out extra players in the deal with him, in which time you'd have to wait 2 months. That's what I've been familiar with (from doing sims that follow the NBA CBA for damn near 10 years) and I hadn't heard anything about that changing recently. Seems like I would've come across a rule like that.



> In addition, teams cannot trade players under the following circumstances:
> 
> For two months after receiving the player in trade or claiming him off waivers, if the player's salary is aggregated with the salaries of other players. However, the team is free to trade the player either by himself (not packaged with other players), or without combining his salary with other salaries to acquire a more expensive player, immediately. This restriction applies only to teams over the salary cap. (Also see question number 75.)


https://webfiles.uci.edu/lcoon/cbafaq/salarycap.htm#Q70

I don't know if that's the current CBA but I'm going to assume since that's the first google result I got.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Yeah, that's the 2005 CBA, hasn't been updated yet by Larry ****. Don't know why either.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

so it's the first and everything - Im waiting breathlessly for official confirmation Sharrod


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Sharrod?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Sharrod!?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

:laugh:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports....-wallace-works-out-for-heat-but-will-he-play/


----------

